# New Shoes



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Danyearight said:


> Just got some '18 Redline rims on my '16 Premier RS, but I bought the wrong size center caps lol.
> View attachment 293663


Looks good, I'd love to get a set for my car. Also, I recently bought the wrong size center caps for mine as well. Very easily done unfortunately when they just don't make a whole lot of the 2 1/8" center caps.


----------

